# Comment savoir d'ou vient un email @gmail.com ?



## fanfouet74 (28 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, 
je recois des mail injurieux, avant de le signaler la personne a @gmail.com, j'aimerai savoir s'il est possible de situer à peu près de quelle région géographique sont envoyé les mails?
histoire de voir si c'est une de mes connaissance

D'avance un grand merci à vous tous,
Fanfouet


Je colle l'entête:



*Return-Path*: <>
*Received*: from mwinf2e23.orange.fr (mwinf2e23 [10.232.14.123])
     by mwinb2a03 with LMTPA;
     Sun, 25 Jul 2010 17:23:43 +0200
*X-Sieve*: CMU Sieve 2.3
*X-Bcc*: 

*Received*: from me-wanadoo.net (localhost [127.0.0.1])
    by mwinf2e23.orange.fr (SMTP Server) with ESMTP id EEF3320000B7
    for <wfr40000de35fc9085b77dab76e@back2a-mail01-02.me-wanadoo.net>; Sun, 25 Jul 2010 17:23:42 +0200 (CEST)
*Received*: from mail-ww0-f53.google.com (mail-ww0-f53.google.com [74.125.82.53])
    by mwinf2e23.orange.fr (SMTP Server) with ESMTP id A510720000BE
    for <>; Sun, 25 Jul 2010 17:23:42 +0200 (CEST)
*X-ME-UUID*: 20100725152342676.A510720000BE@mwinf2e23.orange.fr
*Received*: by mail-ww0-f53.google.com with SMTP id 24so281661wwb.22
        for <>; Sun, 25 Jul 2010 08:23:42 -0700 (PDT)
*DKIM-Signature*: v=1; a=rsa-sha256; c=relaxed/relaxed;
        d=gmail.com; s=gamma;
        h=domainkey-signature:mime-version:received:received:date:message-id
         :subject:from:to:content-type;
        bh=xK0J+uA0VYWVuZL6n28ncPL04/F5E5TevTXvfEIMHYE=;
        b=f4aIRXqysNDbAGHKAV7GmP0xOachO3MElygd33nFQdFme3a4msAPN8iwu9XZikN9nu
         jtcFDgFhRoY0d/4bxQ4gFR9ZlRQCEiEgOS9ro3jTTF34rAeXGGrMNJ736FgR2ObebX2u
         K/+T7pai7yXF7z0YVLlAljN91vbThjYQfMSvI=
*DomainKey-Signature*: a=rsa-sha1; c=nofws;
        d=gmail.com; s=gamma;
        h=mime-version:date:message-id:subject:from:to:content-type;
        b=qHY7B0XTkuzyp3zXjWn0XXJL8PB2JGDxACoGdpi8cIAMHsd7sENe5NZgFAEKjgo23Z
         gnD1/NxWPDODTQcTrCLz9YC7qq25/vlkobJygdyD4GVOpOU5Uthy1ECiFakx/rQvAbB8
         RPLn0Qvw9LyzW8+wbXsgtlGFeiCdWY27gnzio=
*MIME-Version*: 1.0
*Received*: by 10.216.232.144 with SMTP id n16mr6201315weq.1.1280071422473; Sun, 
    25 Jul 2010 08:23:42 -0700 (PDT)
*Received*: by 10.216.177.18 with HTTP; Sun, 25 Jul 2010 08:23:42 -0700 (PDT)
*Date*: Sun, 25 Jul 2010 17:23:42 +0200
*Message-ID*: <AANLkTi=pKmSsb=EFqtB09cNsByHCYw1sZNd1PRWFsig_@mail.gmail.com>
*Subject*:X

*From*: >
*To*: >

*Content-Type*: multipart/mixed; boundary=00151758ae6c6c7872048c37da06
*X-me-spamlevel*: not-spam
*X-me-spamrating*: 35.000000
*X-me-spamcause*:  OK,  (-125)(0000)gggruggvucftvghtrhhoucdtuddrvdeljedrtdejgddvhedufecuteggodetufdouefnucfrrhhofhhilhgvmecuoffgnecuuegrihhlohhuthemuc
eftddtnecusghonhhjohhurhculddquddtmdentghorhguihgrlhgvmhgvnhhtucdlqdehtddmnehjkddnucdlqdehmdenjhgvvdigucdlqddutddmnehpihgvtggvuchj
ohhinhhtvgculddqhedtmd


----------



## ntx (28 Juillet 2010)

La même demande a été faite il y a deux jours, ça ne seraient pas les mêmes mails ?  Dans ce cas, c'est tout bêtement du SPAM.


----------



## fanfouet74 (28 Juillet 2010)

Oui c'est moi qui avait posé la question, mais j'avais oublier d'enlever l'adresse mail & le sujet n'est pas résolu

non ce n'est pas des spams

j'ai donc reformuler ma demande correctement


----------



## fanfouet74 (29 Juillet 2010)

Personne n'a une petite infos? 
car on m'a donner 2 avis completemment opposer, l'un m'a dit que ce n'était pas possible & un  autre que c'était tout à fait possible, que je devait attendre l'avis d'un expert..
donc je ne sais pas trop à qui me fier..
d'avance merci si une personne peut m'orienter...


----------



## edd72 (29 Juillet 2010)

Tu peux rechercher les adresses IP de ton entête ici: http://www.frameip.com/whois/
Et te rendre compte que ça ne donne rien... Seul gmail pourra te dire d'où ça vient (et il faudra sans doute une commission rogatoire et c'est tant mieux).


----------



## fanfouet74 (31 Juillet 2010)

donc je n'ai aucune chance de savoir d'ou vient à peut près ce mail, c'est certain?
Je cloture le sujet ?


----------



## LaurentR (31 Juillet 2010)

Moi, je dirai spam et adresse d'expéditeur forgée de toutes pièces. Un ping sur mwinf2e23.orange.fr donne hôte inconnu et un host sur 10.232.14.123 ne donne aucun résultat alors qu'il devrait au moins donner le nom de la machine correspondant à cette adresse IP.


----------



## fabe38 (16 Août 2010)

Seul Gmail pourrait te renseigner.
Je me suis fait escroquer par un gars qui usurpait une identité (en plus).
J'ai déposé plainte, et écrit à Gmail pour connaitre la démarche à faire pour retrouver une IP, ils n'ont même pas daigné répondre "nous avons bien reçu votre courrier patati patata..."

Manque de pot pour l'escroc, nous l'avons filé, loggé, et trouvé, nous avons tout donné aux bleus.
Il est au trou ;-)
Mais là, si ce ne sont que des insultes...


----------

